# How many fish for a 29 gallon tank?



## logans (Apr 1, 2006)

Here is a list of what I currently have in my 29 gallon tank. 

1 Rosy Tetra
1 Blackskirt Tetra
1 Glass Fish
2 Blue Dwarf Gouriamis
2 Zebra Danios
2 Golden Danios
1 Tiger Oto
1 regular Oto
2 Cory Catfish

So it looks like I have 13 fish total. None of these fish will get very big. It looks like the Dwarf Gouramis and the Tiger Oto will be the biggest.

Based on this how many more fish would be safe to add if any? And any suggestions on what may be good to add? I was thinking about getting 1 more regular oto.

----Mike


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

One more oto will be ok. I wouldn`t add anything else, remember less is best when stocking an aquarium.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

get 2 more tetras, like the skirt, or rosy tetra. it will make the tetras feel more secure


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Why do you have so many types of schooling fish, but only one of each type. I think you should fix that problem first. The tetras and danios are schooling. They should have a group of atleast 5 of each type...but really a 29g is only big enough for 2 types of schooling fish. The two types of danios will probably school so add 1 more of each type...or 2 more if you like. Then decide if you like the rosy or black skirt tetras best and build that school up to 6. Take the other tetra back to the LFS.

Your cories would also appreciate company. Get atleast 4 more cories of that type (assuming you have 2 of the same type).

The glassfish would also like a small school, so get 3 more of them.

After you fix those problems...you will be stocked. Actually, close to overstocked....so don't add anything after that.


----------

